# Hi, from TR to Canada soon



## vermud (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello there,
We as 3 - family shall move to Windsor - Ontario within 2 months. I am new at this forum and tried to find related all threads up to now. If someone summarizes and shares some initial - rough experiences, I would be grateful.
Thanks in advance,


----------

